
Show HN: Priooo.com Agile product development tool - LaurensM
https://www.priooo.com
======
LaurensM
Hi, I'm a junior dev at Integration Partners which is located at Rotterdam,
The Netherlands. The main business of our startup is the Ibis Adapter
Framework which is built in Java.

[https://github.com/ibissource/iaf](https://github.com/ibissource/iaf)

We have a team dedicated to developing for the IAF and a smaller team which
puts the IAF to use as a backend framework.

That is what I at Priooo. With the IAF as backend and Angular for the front
end, we are building an amazing tool for agile scrum product development.

[https://www.priooo.com](https://www.priooo.com)

Yesterday we opened the free sign up because we think our product has reached
a stage where it's stable and functional. Both teams within the our company
use Priooo as our leading tool for the agile scrum process.

We offer an easy way to manage and filter trough your backlog. A roadmap to
visualize what is going to happen in the future. A great kanban board to
support you with what's going on in the current sprint and a way to look back
at your historic sprints.

We are constantly looking to improve and listening for feedback. I'd say take
a look at Priooo and feel free to leave your suggestions and thougts. They
will be discussed within the Priooo team.

Many thanks for reading, Laurens

~~~
wingerlang
I'm going to sound a bit negative, but the site is not very nice. It's not
'sexy' enough to sell the service. Not that it shows much of it to anyway.
I'll write an unordered list of thoughts about it.

\- Focus. meet. goals. Is it an introduction like "Peter, meet Claire" or is
it a misspelling of "focus meets goal". Nitpicking but the more I thought
about it the less clear it became and now I want answers :)

\- The huge image is kinda low res.

\- Why is there a bird? This bird could be the logo, could be slick.

\- I don't understand the logo, is it a bullseye or a signal? Why is the Ooo
becoming smaller into the dot?

\- The headers and text, size and color is all over the place. Like:

1\. "Agile in the essence" is white and large like the header, "Vision" but
it's not a header, it's inspirational .. stuff

2\. I count like 100 colors, backgrounds and font sizes.

3\. Too much green text

4\. Spelling errors, like "..in intuitive way" should be "..ways" right?

\- Misaligned icons and texts (like "[icon] look ahead") etc.

\- Horribly bad cropped screenshots of the product itself (and the tags in the
product looks misaligned in their boxes)..

\- There's a section of text, again green, with green .. stuff between them,
the diamond things.

\- Spacing is off, Like the "[icon] focus on now" and the screenshot below it.

\- The product itself screenshot of the kanban, the shadows are really strong.

\- Contact only through twitter or FB?

\- Way too much buzzwords, just show me the tool. Anyone interested is likely
aware of what it is.

I'd have a proper designer take a look at everything, I feel most of these are
at least fixable by even just making sure it is more consistent than
currently.

~~~
LaurensM
Yes, the landingpage atm is not sellings worthy, it's high on our backlog to
have it redone.

Too bad you didn't checkout the tool itself

